# سؤال عن الرزق و الله



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يونيو 2012)

*سلام لكم*

*ارجو ان محدش يفهمني غلط في السؤال الي هسئله لان الشكوك كترت اوي اليومين دول و الواحد مش عارف ياخد نفسه و لايتكلم*

*المهم*

*هل ربنا ممكن يمنع الرزق عن مخلوق ضعيف اضعف منه بكتير اوي اساسا لمجرد انه مش مقتنع بيه او انه شارد عن طريقه؟ *

*يعني بمعني ان مثلا واحد مش بيؤمن بالله اساسا*

*او واحد خاطي يعني و مش ماشي حسب وصايا ربنا و مش مقتنع اصلا بيها ياريتها مسئله كسل و بس*

*هل ممكن للسبب دا ربنا يمنعه من الرزق كأن ما يلاقيش شغل او جواز و كدا بسبب بعده عن الرب*

*و لو كدا ليه فيه ملحدين كتير اغنياء و شاطرين و معاهم فلوس*

*فهؤلاء لا يعرفون الله ايضا*

*فلماذا لم يعاقبهم بمنع الرزق عنهم كما يزعم بعض من يدعي ان الله يمنع الرزق ليؤدب العبد(لوي دراع من الاخر عشان الله تتم عبادته بالعافيه)*

*يعني هل الله قاس لهذه الدرجه البشعه ليمنع الرزق عن العبد كي يرجع له كما يمنع الاقطاعي المال عن الفلاح ليبوس ايده؟ اليس هذا ضعف من الاله لكي يستخدم اسلوب الخنق لكي يعود له العبد مجبرا عشان خاطر يديله رزق*

*بمنطق اما اتوب بقي و اصلي لي ركعتين واقول سامحني يا رب عشان اتجوز ولا الاقي شغل*

*مش دا نفاق لله من العبد برضه؟*

*سؤالي وصل ولالا و هو هل الله يمنع الرزق ليؤدب العبد الضعيف اساسا و ان كان الامر كذلك لماذا لم يمنع الرزق عن مشاهير ملحدي الغرب ليؤدبهم*

*ملحوظه: لكي ازيل سوء الفهم هذا السؤال تم بغرض مناظره مع حد مسلم قريب مني اوي ذو تفكير اسلامي مصر ان عدم رزقي سببه بعدي عن الاسلام و الشريعه و الكلام الفارغ دا في حين اني مصره انه لو كان الامر كدا الملحدين ليهم حظ ليه و الجماعه الي في الصين الي بدون اله و الجماعه تجار المخدرات ليهم رزق ليه؟*

*بس كدا و اتمني الاجابه تكون علي قد السؤال بدون افلام هنديه*

*سلام*​


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

فأنه يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويُمطر على الأبرار والظالمين (متى 5: 45)
مزمور 73 لآساف
1- إِنَّمَا صَالِحٌ اللهُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ.
 2- أَمَّا أَنَا فَكَادَتْ تَزِلُّ قَدَمَايَ. لَوْلاَ قَلِيلٌ لَزَلِقَتْ خَطَوَاتِي.
 3- لأَنِّي غِرْتُ مِنَ الْمُتَكَبِّرِينَ إِذْ رَأَيْتُ سَلاَمَةَ الأَشْرَارِ.
 4- لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ فِي مَوْتِهِمْ شَدَائِدُ وَجِسْمُهُمْ سَمِينٌ.
 5- لَيْسُوا فِي تَعَبِ النَّاسِ وَمَعَ الْبَشَرِ لاَ يُصَابُونَ.
 6- لِذَلِكَ تَقَلَّدُوا الْكِبْرِيَاءَ. لَبِسُوا كَثَوْبٍ ظُلْمَهُمْ.
 7- جَحَظَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ مِنَ الشَّحْمِ. جَاوَزُوا تَصَوُّرَاتِ الْقَلْبِ.
 8- يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالشَّرِّ ظُلْماً. مِنَ الْعَلاَءِ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ.
 9- جَعَلُوا أَفْوَاهَهُمْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَأَلْسِنَتُهُمْ تَتَمَشَّى فِي الأَرْضِ.
 10- لِذَلِكَ يَرْجِعُ شَعْبُهُ إِلَى هُنَا وَكَمِيَاهٍ مُرْوِيَةٍ يُمْتَصُّونَ مِنْهُمْ.
 11- وَقَالُوا: كَيْفَ يَعْلَمُ اللهُ وَهَلْ عِنْدَ الْعَلِيِّ مَعْرِفَةٌ؟.
 12- هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الأَشْرَارُ وَمُسْتَرِيحِينَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ يُكْثِرُونَ ثَرْوَةً.
 13- حَقّاًقَدْ زَكَّيْتُ قَلْبِي بَاطِلاًوَغَسَلْتُ بِالنَّقَاوَةِ يَدَيَّ.
 14- وَكُنْتُ مُصَاباًالْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ وَتَأَدَّبْتُ كُلَّ صَبَاحٍ.
 15- لَوْ قُلْتُ أُحَدِّثُ هَكَذَا لَغَدَرْتُ بِجِيلِ بَنِيكَ.
 16- فَلَمَّا قَصَدْتُ مَعْرِفَةَ هَذَا إِذَا هُوَ تَعَبٌ فِي عَيْنَيَّ.
 17- حَتَّى دَخَلْتُ مَقَادِسَ اللهِ وَانْتَبَهْتُ إِلَى آخِرَتِهِمْ.
 18- حَقّاًفِي مَزَالِقَ جَعَلْتَهُمْ. أَسْقَطْتَهُمْ إِلَى الْبَوَارِ.
 19- كَيْفَ صَارُوا لِلْخَرَابِ بَغْتَةً! اضْمَحَلُّوا فَنُوا مِنَ الدَّوَاهِي.
 20- كَحُلْمٍ عِنْدَ التَّيَقُّظِ يَا رَبُّ عِنْدَ التَّيَقُّظِ تَحْتَقِرُ خَيَالَهُمْ.
 21- لأَنَّهُ تَمَرْمَرَ قَلْبِي وَانْتَخَسْتُ فِي كُلْيَتَيَّ.
 22- وَأَنَا بَلِيدٌ وَلاَ أَعْرِفُ. صِرْتُ كَبَهِيمٍ عِنْدَكَ.
 23- وَلَكِنِّي دَائِماًمَعَكَ. أَمْسَكْتَ بِيَدِي الْيُمْنَى.
 24- بِرَأْيِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَبَعْدُ إِلَى مَجْدٍ تَأْخُذُنِي.
 25- مَنْ لِي فِي السَّمَاءِ؟ وَمَعَكَ لاَ أُرِيدُ شَيْئاًفِي الأَرْضِ.
 26- قَدْ فَنِيَ لَحْمِي وَقَلْبِي. صَخْرَةُ قَلْبِي وَنَصِيبِي اللهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ.
 27- لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الْبُعَدَاءُ عَنْكَ يَبِيدُونَ. تُهْلِكُ كُلَّ مَنْ يَزْنِي عَنْكَ.
 28- أَمَّا أَنَا فَالاِقْتِرَابُ إِلَى اللهِ حَسَنٌ لِي. جَعَلْتُ بِالسَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ مَلْجَإِي لِأُخْبِرَ بِكُلِّ صَنَائِعِكَ
​


----------



## Basilius (11 يونيو 2012)

منطقه اعوج و غير صحيح 
في نظره المسيحيين كفره فهل الله يمنع عنهم الرزق ؟ 
هل الله جعلهم في الارض فقراء و بائسين و متأخرين ؟ 
هل الله جعلهم في اقل مرتبه اقتصاديه و علميه بين الدول ؟ 
وماذا عن اليهود ؟ 
وهم كفار بالله و بدين الاسلام ايضا وهم معنا من الخاسرين في الاخره بحسب معتقده الاسلامي 
فهل اله يمنع الرزق عن اليهود ؟ يمنع التقدم عن اليهود ؟ يمنع الرخاء عن اليهود ؟ 
الله كما يقول الكتاب " يشرق شمسه على الابرار و الظالمين " فالله ليس طفلا صغيرا ذو عقليه هجوميه كما يظن 
الله يترك كل واحد لقلبه و لفكره ولا يعيق ابدا اي جهد مبذول من اي انسان ولا يمنع عنه الرزق 
فالملحدين و المسيحيين و اليهود و من هم على غير الاسلام خير مثال 
فهل يمنع عنهم الله الرزق ؟ هل هم عبيدا للمسلمين ؟ ام ان العكس صحيح وانهم يغزون المسلمين بأفكارهم و اختراعاتهم و ما على المسلمين الا انتظار كل جديد يأتي من الغرب الكافر المسيحي و اليهودي و غير المسلم فهل هم في اندحار ام تقدم ؟ 

الله لا يُمتلك نفسا مريضه كما يظن هذا الشخص 
ولا نفسا حقوده كي يمنع الرزق عن من لا يؤمن بدينه الحق " كما يظنه هو انه الاسلام " 
الله يدق على باب القلب برقه بدون ان يقحم نفسه في منتهى الهدوء و السلام و الوداعه و تواضع القلب 
" ها انا واقف على الباب واقرع ... ان قبلني احد ادخل الى بيته و ان لم يقبلني فيمضي عنه في هدوء و سلام كما قيل بالمعنى في سفر نشيد الانشاد " 
وهو يغادر من رفض ان يفتح له الباب لا يلقي عليه اللعنات او السباب او لم يقل ان لم يفتح لى احد سأقذفه بغضبي و امنع عنه رزقي او لن اشرق شمسي عليه اولا امطر من سمائي خيرا فوق رأسه 
لم يقل هذا ابدا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

*+++ لعازر الذى مات مرضاً وجوعاً (كان يشتهى الفتات الساقط ولم يعطه أحد) ، حملته الملائكة لحضن إبراهيم ، بينما الغنى الذى إستوفى خيراته على الأرض ، نزل إلى الجحيم 

فهنا الفقير هو القديس

++ وفى المقابل ، نجد أيوب الغنى والقديس فى نفس الوقت ، وكذلك الملك والنبى داود ، وكذلك إبراهيم أبو الآباء وغيرهم كثيرون :
أغنياء  وقديسون فى نفس الوقت

++ فليس الغنى ولا الغنى ، دليل أو شرط لرضى الله 

+++ فقط أحذر من أن أتباع الشيطان يستغلون الصداقة والنقاشات مع المسيحيات (وكأنهم يهتمون بالنقاش العقلى) للتسرب البطئ لقلب المرأة ، كحيلة لخطفها للشيطان

هذه قصة متكررة ألاف المرات

فالحذر ثم الحذر ، فماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه 
*


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2012)

ﻻ طبعاً....الرب اسمى بكثير من استخدام هذا الاسلوب القذر....

هو يعطي فراخ الغربان طعامها...وهو ﻻ ينتظر منها شيئاً.....مفهوم الرزق هذا يتنافى مع المحبة الكاملة التي هي إلهنا...

ﻻ تخلط هذا بالتأديبات....يعني هو إن كان يعيدنا بالضيقات والتأديب....لكنه ﻻ يذلنا او يقتلنا...

كذلك مفهوم الرزق المكتوب، وانك طول عمرك، ستأخذ مقداراً معيناً من جهتك....ﻻ طبعاً....على حسب عملك تأكل...

اما المجاعات....فالحقيقة ان الطعام كافي في العالم كله، لكن بسبب خطايانا وشرنا، نقتل البعض جوعاً....

"في العالم ما يكفي لإشباع كل واحد....لكن لا يوجد ما يكفي لإشباع اطماع كل واحد" - غاندي

لماذا يسمح الرب بذلك؟ لسبب بسيط...لأنه اعطانا الحرية....وثمنها اننا يمكننا ان نخطئ...

لذلك نحن مسئولين عمن يموتون جوعاً....وهو ضابط الكل كذلك، ويحمي الكثيرين، وهو عادل...

فكر في الموضوع انه يرتب التاريخ بأفضل طريقة ممكنة، بعد اخذ اختياراتنا الشريرة في الاعتبار....لو صنع الكل كامﻻً بالغصب....لم نعد احراراً...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*مشكورين جدا علي الردود الي هتنفعني كتير في اني ارد علي اسئله صعبه زي دي*

*ربنا يبارك تعبكم و يعوضه*

*و اتمني مزيد من الافكار و المدخلات في الموضوع و انه ما يرجعش عشر صفحات لورا...*

*بس سؤال جديد محدش سئله قبل كدا صح؟*

*سبب تاني للسؤال دا غير الشخص المسلم*

*كتابات اسلاميه قريتها عن اسباب منع الرزق تعجبت لها كثيرا *

*سلام* *و شكرا ليكم تاني*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ﻻ تخلط هذا بالتأديبات....يعني هو إن كان يعيدنا بالضيقات والتأديب....لكنه ﻻ يذلنا او يقتلنا...


*اسفه استاذي بس النقطه دي مش واضحه شويه*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> 
> +++ فقط أحذر من أن أتباع الشيطان يستغلون الصداقة والنقاشات مع المسيحيات (وكأنهم يهتمون بالنقاش العقلى) للتسرب البطئ لقلب المرأة ، كحيلة لخطفها للشيطان
> 
> ...



*لا اطمن استاذي انا حذره كفايه*

*شكرا علي مشاعرك العاليه*

*سلام*​


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2012)

فقط يا أختي اسأليه، لماذا الله يُشرق شمسه على الجميع، أبرار وصالحين ومجدفين، الكل على حد سواء دون تمييز، ولماذا يعطي الأشرار صحة وعافية وحياة حلوة حسب الأرض والجسد !!! ولماذا ينجح الظالم في الاستبداد سنوات وسنوات دون أن يُضر أو يستطيع أحد ان يمسه !!! ولمذا البلاد التي لا تؤمن بالله من الأساس أكثر البلاد نجاحاً وقوة وتكنولوجيا وتقدم !!! وهناك ألف مليون سؤال وسؤال يُسأل كما قال معظم إخوتي هنا ......
ولكن عموماً حينما يُصاب الإنسان بالعمى في ذهنه ومشاعره الروحية تتعطل بسبب سلطان الموت على كيانه، فأنه لا يستطيع ان يُبصر أو يرى مجد الله بوجه مكشوف عارفاً إرادته ومشيئته التي تُعلن بالروح لقلباً منفتحاً على الله الحي، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين وقادر إلهنا الحي أن يُهديه إلى بره آمين​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا اطمن استاذي انا حذره كفايه*
> 
> *شكرا علي مشاعرك العاليه*
> 
> *سلام*​



*أعلم أن الكلام هنا يكون ثقيلاً ، لذلك أستسمحك فى كلمة صغيرة 

فجيد جداً أن الإنسان يرى الفخ ويحترس منه 

ولكن الإنسان لا يظل فى حالة إنتباه كاملة طول الوقت ، مهما كان مستواه ، بل إن نشاط العقل له فترات إرتفاع وإنتباه كامل ، ثم فترات هبوط وعدم إنتباه 

ولذلك ، فإن العدو يستغل هذه الحقيقة ، ويتربص بنا حتى يرانا فى لحظة هبوط الوعى أو عدم الإنتباه ، فيسحبنا للفخ بهدوء

لذلك ، فالأفضل لنا جداً أن نبتعد عن منطقة الفخ كليةً 
*


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اسفه استاذي بس النقطه دي مش واضحه شويه*
> 
> *سلام*​



اوﻻً بﻻش استاذ دي عشان خاطري.....جون على طول...

ثانياً:

بالنسبة لأبناء الله....هو يسمح بضيقات محدودة....كتأديب...لئﻻ ينشغلون بالعالم عن حياتهم.....
لكن ليس من منطلق الانتقام، او منع الرزق او او او.....ﻻ بالعكس....


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

طيب هو مين اللى افترض اساسا ان ربنا بيتعامل من الأساس ده ؟
اذا كان هو بنفسه قال انه بيشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين


----------



## soul & life (16 يونيو 2012)

*اختى  العزيزه طبعا  الاخوات الافاضل اجابوا  اجابه كامله وشامله على سؤالك او استفسارك فى + انه هل  ربنا ممكن يمنع الرزق عن شخص ما لمجرد انه مش مؤمن بيه ؟واجاباتهم  مستوفيه .... لكن انا ليا رجاء عندك من فضلك ارجوكى مثل هؤولاء الناس  الذين يريدون استفزاز من يحاورهم باسئله لا يقبلها عقل و عندما تبحثين عن اجابه تشعرين بارهاق  وضيق لمجرد التفكير فى حوارهم ابتعدى عن مثل هؤولاء وصدقينى وعن تجربه ممكن  انتى تعتبرى تجنبك لهم ضعف منك او عدم قدرتك على المناقشه يجعلك تشعرين بالانهزام امامهم... لكن صدقينى مش صحيح  التجنب  لمثل هؤولاء المستفزين  هو  الانتصار فى حد ذاته  لانه هو  ليس غرضه النقاش والمعرفه هو كل غرضه اقناعك  بما يقتنع به وتشكيك فى ايمانك وعقيدتك .*

*ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

طبعا الاخوه اؤفوا الرد باجابتهم الرائعه المفيده

بس احب اشارك معاكم برأيي 
اناا شايفه ان الانسان اللي مش لاقي شغل او مش عارف يتجوز او .... الخ
كل دي ظروف وعوامل هو سبب من اسبابها
بمعني مثلا انه واخد شهاده فمش يحب يشتغل اي شغله مؤقته
لان مستوي تعليمه لا يمسح له بكدا
فطبيعي يفضل عاطل

مش عارف يتجوز لانه حاطط شروط معينه في شريك حياته
مش عارف يتغاضي عنها في اي شخصيه بيقابلها
ممكن تكون موجوده بس مش بنفس النسبه
ودا عيب فيه هو شخصيا فيفضل عاذب
........... الخ من الاحتمال 
اللي هو بيكون سبب اساسي فيها بفكره 

غير كدا بالمنطق الروحي
الكتاب بيقول " الذي يحبه الرب يأدبه "
بمعني ان ربنا اوقات بيسمح بالتجارب والضيقات 
عشان الانسان يتسمك بيه اكتر واكتر ويلجأ اليه 

لكن ربنا حنون لابعد درجه 
وله حكمه في تعامله مع الانسان 
لا يستطيع انسان بعقله المحدود ان يتفهمها
او يحدد نوعها واسلوبها وكيفيتها

ازاي ربنا اللي خالق الانسان من حبه ليه
 يقرر يتعامل معاه بالمنطق الغريب دا ؟
انه لو بعد عنه يقطع رزقه ويسد كل ابواب الدنيا في وشه
ولما يقرب يفتحتهاله تاني

هدفه لينا ليس العالم بما فيه
لان هدف الهنا اننا نحيا ونفوز بالملكوت


كان من باب اولي بقي 

انه يحجب الرزق عن الملحدين اللي مش مؤمنين بوجوده اصلا
او علي عباده الاوثان


كلام هذا الشخص غير منطقي
هو لو فكر شويه هايحس بكدا

موضوع وسؤال حلو

متابعه باقي الاراء


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *اختى  العزيزه طبعا  الاخوات الافاضل اجابوا  اجابه كامله وشامله على سؤالك او استفسارك فى + انه هل  ربنا ممكن يمنع الرزق عن شخص ما لمجرد انه مش مؤمن بيه ؟واجاباتهم  مستوفيه .... لكن انا ليا رجاء عندك من فضلك ارجوكى مثل هؤولاء الناس  الذين يريدون استفزاز من يحاورهم باسئله لا يقبلها عقل و عندما تبحثين عن اجابه تشعرين بارهاق  وضيق لمجرد التفكير فى حوارهم ابتعدى عن مثل هؤولاء وصدقينى وعن تجربه ممكن  انتى تعتبرى تجنبك لهم ضعف منك او عدم قدرتك على المناقشه يجعلك تشعرين بالانهزام امامهم... لكن صدقينى مش صحيح  التجنب  لمثل هؤولاء المستفزين  هو  الانتصار فى حد ذاته  لانه هو  ليس غرضه النقاش والمعرفه هو كل غرضه اقناعك  بما يقتنع به وتشكيك فى ايمانك وعقيدتك .*
> 
> *ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر*




*شكرااااا و ربنا يحافظ عليك و او عليكي انت كمان*

*سلام*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا بيرزق الدواب القوية ( الضوارى ) والدواب الضعيفة أيضاً يرزقها...*

*القوية رزقها أنها " تأكل " الدابة الضعيفة ..*
*فأين رزق الضعيفة " المأكولة " تلك ؟؟*

*هل فى السماح لها بأن تعيش حتى " تؤكل " ؟!!*
*ولهذه الأسباب** رفع الله العقل والفلسفة عن عقول الدواب*
*واعطاها للأنسان ...كى يتفلسف عليه ...ويقول أن عدم رزقى هو بعدى عنه ..!!!*

*تماماً كما تتفلسف الدابة " المأكولة" بأنها أُكلت لبعدها عن شرع الله !!!*


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)

*طيب بالنسبة للصينيين اللي مش بيعبدو غير الاوثان و بوذا و شوية عبادات تانية هل ربنا منع عنهم الرزق برضه !! ولا بنشاطهم و فكرهم ابهروا العالم ؟!
*


----------



## احمد العابر (25 يناير 2015)

سؤال جاى ع الجرح 
الغريب اننى بعد ايمانى بالمسيح وتركى للاسلام عانيت من ضيق عجيب ف الرزق واستغل الشيطان هذا الموضوع وأثار بعقلى الكثير من الشكوك والوساوس .. لماذا تخلى عنى الرب ؟! لماذا تركنى ؟! هل انا على الحق فعلا وان كنت على الحق فلماذا ساءت حالتى المادية لهذه الدرجة ؟!!!
الكثير والكثير من الصراعات النفسية والذهنية التى لازمتى تنغص على حياتى ...الى ان وجدت تعزياتى فى قصة لعازر والغنى ..وقتها ادركت ان معايير السعادة عندنا نحن البشر تختلف تمام عن معايير السعادة الابدية عند الله المحب .. 
فلكل مسلم او ملحد او بوذى او عابد اوثان ينعم بالمال والغنى الحق اقول له : انك قد استوفيت خيراتك ...

يارب يسوع المسيح اشغلنى بالسماء لتهون على كل مشاكل الارض 

آمين


----------

